# Exporting / -maproot=root -alldirs doesn't work as expected



## Anonymous (Jan 9, 2013)

My memory says, and the man page seems to agree with it, that


```
/ -maproot=root -alldirs 192.168.0.1
```

in /etc/exports on machine bar will allow me to 


```
mount_nfs bar:/ /barmtpt
```

with root privs on system foo (192.168.0.1) and thus have access to all subtrees and leaf nodes in bar's filesystem.

But what I'm actually getting when I


```
ls -FAl /barmtpt/etc
```

is a list of the leaf nodes in /barmtpt/etc, but not its subtree roots.  And that's true for all children of /.

Is my memory wrong, or is there something else broken?


----------

